# Exclusive lease spreadsheet!!



## thegreatdelcamo (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey all,

I went to work on a spreadsheet, into which you insert the appropriate data, that will calculate all the necessary lease numbers.

If there is a way to post it for you folks in spreadsheet form, so you can use it, I'd like to know. I made it in Apple's Numbers, but I believe it can be read by Excel.

Anyhow, here is a PDF of a 2 year 10K mile lease on a loaded 528Xi for European Delivery.

I've built in a $1500 profit/document fee number for the dealer. You can, of course, change that. You will also see a loyalty and 7 security deposit reduction that brings my net money factor down to .00131 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:.

Let me know if you see any errors!


----------



## stream (Jan 24, 2005)

You could have saved yourself some work if you did a search--here's an excel lease calculator spreadsheet I posted a while back:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2463874&postcount=9


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

I would add the Lease Acq fee to the cap cost rather than paying up front. Also, for ED don't forget the 0.0003 increase to the MF.


----------



## innovativeit (Sep 30, 2007)

*That is a great spreadsheet!*



stream said:


> You could have saved yourself some work if you did a search--here's an excel lease calculator spreadsheet I posted a while back:
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2463874&postcount=9


My wife's car is scheduled to arrive at the dealership by 12/3/2008 so your spreadsheet will allow me to do all of the calculations before stepping into the "finance" manager's office.


----------



## SteveinBelAir (Dec 28, 2005)

innovativeit said:


> My wife's car is scheduled to arrive at the dealership by 12/3/2008 so your spreadsheet will allow me to do all of the calculations before stepping into the "finance" manager's office.


Umm...isn't that a bit late? You should have nailed this stuff down when you ordered it. They have you by the short and curlies my friend.

Good luck. :tsk:


----------

